# Good vivarium brands/models



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I am wondering what vivariums are good for variable kingsnakes. It needs to be around 2 feet in length,and 1 foot in width, height does not matter. What are some good brands, or preferably models?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

There are many different brands of vivs, but the main one is viv exotic. There is also nd aquatics and terapod. Have a look on blue lizard reptiles or swell reptiles websites


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

no idea if variable kings are ok in glass vivs, but if so exoterra or the habistat ones might work for you in this space


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

or you could also look at the smaller manufacturers who could do something made to measure - a few advertise in the classifieds


----------



## Trevor3 (Jul 31, 2014)

I was only looking at their website yesterday, monster vivs look really good.
I have a few different viv makes, the reptile box make good vivs, not sure if they are still in business? Depending on what your needs are & budget, I highly recommend pro-cages from Spain, very good.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering what vivariums are good for variable kingsnakes. It needs to be around 2 feet in length,and 1 foot in width, height does not matter. What are some good brands, or preferably models?


I swear by VivExotic wooden vivs and Exo Terra's glass ones .


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Volly vivs are very good I hear, and I was very impressed with the habistat ones when I saw them at eurorep. I'll probably get one of them for my rosy when she is big enough


----------

